
Six science-backed techniques to help you make hard decisions - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/six-science-backed-techniques-to-help-you-make-hard-decisions-fde6e234c887
======
masonic
"For nearly 6,000 years, North America’s First Nations hunted the plains
buffalo by chasing them over cliffs and finishing the kill below... They were
usually pursued by hunters on horseback"

Horses were _extinct_ in North America from well before humans entered until
the Spaniards brought them in the 16th century. False analogies are
distracting.

